

What someone says about you after the contract doesn't work out matters. - farmdawgnation
http://farmdawgnation.com/blog/2014/2/2/testimony

======
ams6110
Corollary lesson: don't assume anything in the contract.

PHP website, you might of course assume it's going to be hosted on Linux. Who
ever hosts PHP on Windows servers?

Oh, your client does? Nasty surprise if you find that out after signing the
contract.

~~~
farmdawgnation
Nope. Nothing was assumed. For the first few years of the contract we hosted
it. They wanted to move to a Windows platform well after the application was
built and in use for several years. The conversion to Windows was itself a
separate contract.

------
nsxwolf
Wow, what's the deal with PHP that it's that hard to migrate from Linux to
Windows?

~~~
farmdawgnation
With PHP itself? None. With that particular application we had relied on
Apache's mod_rewrite and had some code that made some assumptions about how
file system permissions worked. Not intentional assumptions, mind you, but
assumptions just the same. So, naturally it blew up in our face. heh.

